# Snow aster



## Dlelicker (Jan 29, 2015)

Just installed snow caster on my 1886, blower will spin without PTO engaged but without any force. Replaced with 3 Kevlar belts and still have same problem. Any idea why blades spin without PTO engaged. Thanks


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
My 1050 does the same thing. The book says it's because the belts are too tight,or the pulleys are rusty/misaligned,or the wrong width , but I don't really worry about it,as long as it works ,when I engage the PTO.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Dlelicker (Jan 29, 2015)

I thought it would stop with new belts, we'll just another project lol. Thanks


----------

